# Toyota T-100 without a plow?



## smartmonkeyboy (Dec 6, 2010)

I am stuck using my 1998 Toyota T-100 for the next couple of years as my only truck. Unfortunately, I can not find a plow to put on it. Can anyone point me to a manufacturer that supports this full-size 4x4?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have A T-100 mount left for a three pin snoway problem is you need to find a three pin snoway plow. I have used ones but we are a long way from you. They are available used so look around and give us a holler for the mount (if we still have it) when you find one.


----------

